
Google Announces High Replication Datastore for App Engine - shawndumas
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/01/google-announces-high-replication-datastore-for-app-engine.php
======
lylejohnson
Announcement on Google's blog is here:
[http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2011/01/announcing-
high-...](http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2011/01/announcing-high-
replication-datastore.html)

~~~
wccrawford
I like this reply:

"The important factor for my apps is speed. Otherwise my users are left
staring at their phones waiting. Cannot work out what replication does in this
respect...."

... I guess he didn't even bother reading the announcement, since it said
it'll slow down writes a bit.

------
Maro
High replication datastore. Beta coming out soon. Developers and Beta testers
wanted.

<http://github.com/scalien/scaliendb>

